# Onion Creek Oberhaslis 2016 Kidding Thread!



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Kidding season is just getting underway for us with our first girl due (Elsie) on Thursday (2-25-16). My girls tend to run late, so the 29th might be when she goes.  

Else is a FF and my first home bred doe. This is also my first polled to polled breeding. So excited!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some Elsie pics from today:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Elsie is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Elsie is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! I am so excited for her to kid! I am guessing she only has a single in there.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

With the temp at 24° and dropping, I am on round the clock baby watch tonight. Who says groundhogs know anything?!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks like Elsie is in early labor!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some pics of her.

1st pic is from two days ago
2nd pic is from last night
3rd pic is from this morning (still enjoying her breakfast ha ha!)


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

exciting !


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Elsie kidded this afternoon at 1:45 with a single polled buckling! He weighed in at 8.5 pounds. Both mama and baby are doing well. :stars:


----------

